# Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane at London, ON Canada



## Johnny5 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

It's been a while since I've been out to the infirmary - I'm not sure if it is still standing - but I thought you might enjoy these snaps I took the last time I was there.




Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON black and white by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Window detail, Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Main Entrance, Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON black and white by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Infirmary of London Asylum for the Insane center block, black and white by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Detail, Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Sunroom of the Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane in London, ON by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Sunroom black and white Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane in London, ON by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Grounds of the Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Center block of the Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON 2 black and white by snap-happy1, on Flickr




Center block of the Infirmary of the Asylum for the Insane, London, ON black and white by snap-happy1, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2011)

Please read [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]this thread[/ame] which will tell you where you're going wrong.

You're using the webpage for the photo rather than the photo itself, that thread will tell you how to do it.


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2011)

There you go! 

Very nice photos, it looks like an amazing place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 19, 2011)

That really is a lovely building. I hope that it has been rescued and given a new life, rather than allowed to crumble to the point where demolition is the only option.

I love the angle of the shot of the main entrance. It's a pity that the fence obscures it.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Mar 19, 2011)

lovely looking building there.. see that chain link mesh thing thats in the way.. you need to climb over it!


----------



## King Al (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad you fixed the pics, this place looks great


----------



## mookster (Mar 19, 2011)

What a beautiful building, great photos


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 19, 2011)

Cracking stuff.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 20, 2011)

Fab pics and really interesting architecture. Great to see something from canada, especially as I've read that a lot of historical places are being demolished. Nice one, Johnny, and welcome to DP.


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a wonderful building with very nice detail. I hope you manage a re-visit, providing it's still standing of course.


----------



## flava (Mar 20, 2011)

This looks very nice but do you have any internal shots ?


----------



## smiler (Mar 20, 2011)

flava said:


> This looks very nice but do you have any internal shots ?



Me too, but great external shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re:*



flava said:


> This looks very nice but do you have any internal shots ?



Thank you, but no, I have no internal shots, although there are some to be found on flickr.com. I don't know if this link will work, but here goes:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phrenzee/sets/72157612505333542/with/3194262652/

I would like to take a tour, but I can't get permission and my fence climbing days are long gone!


----------



## gredan (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful old building.

If you were or are from London, you would remember the nick name it was known by "The Highbury Hilton"


----------



## vwdirtboy (Mar 23, 2011)

Johnny5 said:


> my fence climbing days are long gone!



Fair comment there mate


----------

